# Worm infection (caution: photos)



## GlassWalker (Jun 15, 2011)

Anyone know their worms?

First two pics are of the fish as I found it. Note the worm is sticking out of the belly not vent. The belly appears... internally ruptured is how I would describe it. There's another loop of worm visible in the stomach but it hasn't decided to pop out.

3rd pic is the worm after I pulled it out and took some videos with a microscope. By the time of this photo it appeared dead and was no longer moving. It isn't easy chasing a worm with a microscope!

I'm really hoping it isn't camallanus, but I don't know what other worms there are. My only hope it isn't that is I don't see any obvious infection on any of the fish in the tank with the classic dangling out of vent look. I should add I haven't changed fish in tank for some months now so it must have been there for a while, and I have to assume the possibility all my freshwater tanks could be infected.

I've Kusuri'd most of my tanks, but ran out before I could do them all. Got more on order which should be here by the weekend. In case it is camallanus, I have levamisole on order as it seems to be the most recommended stuff, although it could take some time to arrive. I might be able to shorten it by obtaining a bird wormer with the same ingredient locally.

In reading around, there's also Waterlife Sterazin, Sera Nematol, JBL Nedol and many others that could be tried... will have a look at one LFS tomorrow as I know they stock Waterlife, although Sterazin doesn't sound the most effective for camallanus anyway.


----------



## GlassWalker (Jun 15, 2011)

Had a 2nd minnow go ill today, and after fishing it out and having a closer look, I can see a single fine red worm sticking out of its vent. This one seems too far gone so I've PTS.

Back on treating the tank, the single dose of Kusuri (flubendazole) was obviously ineffective. I do have levamisole on order and hopefully it'll arrive within the next day or two. Assuming the worm is camallanus that does seem to be a popular option.

I've also heard of good results with Sera Nematol, but it doesn't seem commonly available. Any ideas?


----------



## jogobellka (Jun 12, 2011)

By the looks of it it's female cappilaria http://dc617.4shared.com/img/VCsrSKtR/s3/13a239da568/capillaria_female_wm2.jpg 

This is what the mighty internet says Capillaria, another parasitic nematode worm | The Skeptical Aquarist. 

Treatment is Praziquantel. Found three other treatments but they are EU ones and not sure if you can get it in the UK (Neguvon, Masoten and Concurat)


----------



## GlassWalker (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks for the links and ID. I have already started a course of levamisole which is the ingredient of Concurat. Currently 2 weeks in, will do one more dose next week as my final dose.


----------



## Gazza1587 (Sep 29, 2013)

Hope that works for you. doesn't look pleasant for the fish.


----------

